# Little Man Computer



## ddeery13 (Nov 20, 2011)

how can you accept an indefinite number of input values within the little man computer?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

welcome to TSG. Anyway, what are you talking about? I guess no one can understand your question just written in one line


----------



## ddeery13 (Nov 20, 2011)

The question is this - Write a Little Man program to accept an indefinite number of input values. The output value will be the largest of the input values. You should use the value 0 as a flag to indicate the end of input.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

ddeery13 said:


> The question is this - Write a Little Man program to accept an indefinite number of input values. The output value will be the largest of the input values. You should use the value 0 as a flag to indicate the end of input.


Is it homework? 'cos I've not seen a request for help here phrased like that


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

1002richards said:


> Is it homework? 'cos I've not seen a request for help here phrased like that


TSG don't have the "Like"button.. Otherwise I have already given one to you


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

:up:


----------



## ddeery13 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's just a practical question - however i'm completely stuck with both and would greatly appreciate if someone could help me?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ddeery13 said:


> It's just a practical question - however i'm completely stuck with both and would greatly appreciate if someone could help me?


Please post your code here. Otherwise there is no way of helping you, because we don't know where you got stuck, what is your JAVA level, etc.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing as we don't assist with homework.


----------

